# How do I make my graphics ready for screen printing in photoshop



## coamcfarlin (Oct 16, 2012)

Have an abundant distribution channel and began doing sublimation, but I believe Plastisol Transfers may be the method for fulfilling larger orders at less cost. If this is true, I need to learn more about this method and the best sources of the equipment that I need to get started. I currently own a Ricoh GX7700 printer running Photoshop Elements 10 and the DK20S 16"x20" swing-away heat transfer press. Any helpful advice in any or all areas that yield a successful business plan will be appreciated. Thank you.
God bless!! Coach McFarlin


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Since you already have a heat press, all you need to do is order transfers and press them; no additional equipment is needed.

List of vendors here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

This subforum is full of discussion about who likes which company, etc.


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

I would start learning illustrator because we (like most transfer companies ) have art charges if artwork is submitted in bitmap. Corel draw will also work but since you are already working in photoshop illustrator would be better.


----------

